

Lenovo UEFI Only Wants To Boot Windows, RHEL - mtgx
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyOTg

======
Munksgaard
That's unfortunate, but judging from Lenovos tweet[0], it could be a mistake,
and they're looking into it.

[0]: <https://twitter.com/lenovo/status/268962425917816832>

